# Boob Shoot



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

just registered, never made it before, so looking forward to it and supporting a good cause 

wayne


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Signed up as well, looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Boobs and shooting???? I normally see that kind of thing on Josh's phone [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

hell ya!!!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to go ! looking forward to seeing all you peoples !
Glen


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Will see you there Spinner!!


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Love this shoot! see everyone there


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there confirmation of shooting times ?
Glen


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

You should have received a confirmation yesterday or in the next few days. 

Only 2 shooting times left on Saturday at 9:45 AM. 

Still a few left for Friday night.

I hope to see everyone there,

Chris


----------

